

The Art Gallery Problem - ccarpenterg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_gallery_problem

======
tokenadult
The wonderful book, Proofs from THE BOOK,

[http://www.amazon.com/Proofs-BOOK-Martin-
Aigner/dp/364200855...](http://www.amazon.com/Proofs-BOOK-Martin-
Aigner/dp/3642008550/)

discusses the art gallery problem, among many interesting mathematical
problems, and then exemplifies the playful spirit of mathematical proof by
including in that discussion a photograph of what is quite possibly the
ugliest art museum ever built--on the campus of my alma mater university.

<http://www1.umn.edu/twincities/maps/WeismanArt/photo.jpg>

(The photo shown in the book is different from this official photo, but you
get the idea.)

For the rest of my life, I will always smile when I think of the art gallery
problem, because it will remind me of what the authors of Proofs from THE BOOK
asked their readers about the Weisman Art Museum (which I refer to as the
"Ugly Art Museum"). Thanks for making me smile by submitting this link to the
Wikipedia article.

